#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  What are some good applications of artificial intelligence?

## Bhavya

Artificial intelligence (AI) is the intelligence exhibited by machines which have many applications by today's date. Especially AI programs are developed to perform specific tasks effectively. Can you guys tell me what are some good applications of artificial intelligence?

----------

